# Funny fan reading RV730 GPU-z v0,4.6



## trebleTA (Sep 24, 2010)

Hi, I noticed some problem's with Gpu-Z. Its been in the last cupple of builds. link below as u see my fan speed is 0, also the temperature's dont seem right too, the clock speed for memory is wrong. Also this card from what i belive also supports PhysX or well says its has capablity on the box. also am not sure its showing the memory bandwith as my old HD3000 had a higher bandwith. not sure how that works. Well love the program would love to have a display tester build in as well Many thanks


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 24, 2010)

An HD4600 is not going to support PhysX, that is an nVidia only thing.

Everything else seems accurate.

If you went from an HD3800 series card to this HD4600 the memory bandwidth is likely going to be higher, that is just how it works.

Being an AGP card means that a lot of the sensors probably aren't going to report properly.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 24, 2010)

@tekie

I thought all of the 4xxx series supported OpenCL and DirectCompute? Can you recall? Can't remember yes or no.


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 24, 2010)

They should, but that might be an AGP issue again.  Though how important is OpenCL and DirectComputer anyway?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 24, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> They should, but that might be an AGP issue again.  Though how important is OpenCL and DirectComputer anyway?



Just a general question. Me being the inquisitive type ....


----------



## trebleTA (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks for getting back too me, aye the physx compat is if i got say a pci physx card.
I dont get the right clock reading for memory if u look its not 800 its 796.5 MHZ
you say the fan speeds are fine well 0% is wrong in my book normaly in cold mode runs at 40% yet it shows in other programs.
From what i can tell tho ATI are haveing problems with AGP cards so could well be a driver issule.

On my old card hd3850 agp i had 50+gb mem bandwith, yet newer card better memory and now its lowed too 24gb or is that ment be doubled like say the mem is says 800 but its x2 so say my clock runs at 1600. yet saying that my old card was 256bit so that probley why.

This is a link too my card so you can see what its ment to support like the Open CL.
http://www.hisdigital.com/un/product2-535.shtml


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 24, 2010)

The memory bandwidth is correct.  An HD3850 would have 256-bit memory, the HD4600 series only has 128-bit memory, so at the same clock speed the memory bandwidth on the HD4600 series would be half that of the HD3850.

Also, the clock speed is usually slightly off, the numbers are just rounded, and due to the formulas that calculate the actual clock speeds, they are sometimes slightly off.  3.5MHz is nothing to worry about, and won't make any difference in performance.

And as long as the fan is spinning, it is fine.  There are multiple reasons a fan speed won't be reported.


----------



## Rik55 (Sep 25, 2010)

@TrebleTA
Install the ATI Stream Software Development Kit 2.2 with OpenCL 1.1 to install OpenCL.
The OpenCL driver file isn't yet part of the Catalyst Suite.
http://developer.amd.com/gpu/ATIStreamSDK/Pages/default.aspx

DirectCompute4.1 is available on the HD47** & HD48** cards.


----------



## trebleTA (Sep 25, 2010)

I belive OpenCL is in ATI driver's since this release 10.7 link below or its just the support for the sdk.
http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/OpenCL11ATICat107UpdateDriver.aspx or its just in that release that adds support not sure 

Is there any software for directcompute??


----------



## Rik55 (Sep 25, 2010)

OpenCL1.1 is in the Stream SDK and you need either Cat10.7 update OpenCL support, 10.8 or 10.9 Cat driver to support it. You've got 10.9WHQL which will work with OpenCL. You just need to install the Stream SDK2.2.
DirectCompute 4.1 & 5 is part of WindowsRTM or Vista SP2 with the DX11 Platform Update. For ATI cards, DirectCompute4.1 is supported on HD4700/HD4800 cards and DirectCompute5 is for the HD5 series.
From what I remember DirectCompute4.1 which is part of DirectX10.1 was enabled from Catalyst9.12 for the HD4700/4800. The HD4600 series support was never added to the driver and remains unsupported.

There is a DirectCompute/OpenCL benchmark & info program.
http://www.ngohq.com/graphic-cards/16920-directcompute-and-opencl-benchmark.html (version 0.45b is the newest)


----------



## trebleTA (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks i got the OpenCL now but as u say my card is not supported with the directcompute. yet i have looked around and cant see anywere to say the HD4670 is supported or not.


----------



## cheezburger (Sep 28, 2010)

trebleTA said:


> Hi, I noticed some problem's with Gpu-Z. Its been in the last cupple of builds. link below as u see my fan speed is 0, also the temperature's dont seem right too, the clock speed for memory is wrong. Also this card from what i belive also supports PhysX or well says its has capablity on the box. also am not sure its showing the memory bandwith as my old HD3000 had a higher bandwith. not sure how that works. Well love the program would love to have a display tester build in as well Many thanks



because some aftermarket model don't come with fan speed controller or having cheaper cooler that only had 2pin connector that which gpu can't detect the rpm from the fan..


----------

